# Optics pac on a normal A4 S-line



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Spotted this over the weekend and was trying to figure out why it looked so mean, until I realised that it was the black grille surround and roof rails that helped it out.

Hadn't realised they were available on non-RS models.










Apologies for the poor quality of shot (never did get that N95).


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I've seen a few A4's with the Optics pack. Does make a difference to the way that big grille looks.

I think it looks great on an A4, but then i would say that 8)


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I know your point is they are available on non-RS models, but noticed this today, very nice....


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

neil1003 - the black one looks really nice - imagine it in "Stealth Bomber" matt black, would look awesome.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any thing tat helps to hide that god awful grill gets my vote what were Audi thinking when they came up with it :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I love the grill. Looks mean - bigger is better.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I love the grill. Looks mean - bigger is better.


It is not to bad on the TT or R8 but the rest of the range it spoils some other wise very nice cars


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I like how they have moved the rings on the R8 - makes it look even meaner.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> I've seen a few A4's with the Optics pack. Does make a difference to the way that big grille looks.
> 
> I think it looks great on an A4, but then i would say that 8)


The only problem with the optics pack is that it buggers around with the shut lines, eh Paul? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen a few A4's with the Optics pack. Does make a difference to the way that big grille looks.
> ...


Kn0b off. It's just the fit is so tight under the bonnet what with that R8 engine & everything :wink:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

neil1003 said:


> I know your point is they are available on non-RS models, but noticed this today, very nice....


That looks very good indeed (that god awful front end has almost blended in) :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very sweet how the owner has had the wheels & wing mirrors finished in the same colours, as the Optics Pack only blackens the front grille, window surrounds & tail pipes as standard. The wheels normal alloy colour & wing mirrors are a brushed aluminium.

Looks great on a black RS4, but perhaps would be too much black on my Sprint Blue one.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yuk! To me it looks like something out of Mad Max. If it's the intention to make it look mean and nasty then it's succeeded.

Stealth look? I don't think so, I think that would stand out a mile on the high street unless it was 2 oclock on a winters morning with no moon and no street lighting - so I guess it would be stealth looking then.

I can see why some people would like it but it's just not my cup of tea.

Graham


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I can see why some people would like it but it's just not my cup of tea.
> 
> Graham


That's 'cos bling's yo thing.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Kell said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > I can see why some people would like it but it's just not my cup of tea.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Maybe a few years back but I think there a few worthy contenders on this forum to wear that crown now. :roll: :wink: Just have a look at some of the TT's at Donny this year.

Graham


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I have seen a few OP-equipped A4s and they work well with the darker hues IMO.

Basically it disguises the bloody awful grill at the front, and at same time makes the side profile less like an SE A4 by removing the brightwork around the windows. Cant say i'd noticed the black tail pipes at the rear -but then I tend not to stick behind them for very long. :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I'm with Graham on this one.

Whilst certainly not being a fan of the new style Audi grille, personally I just don't think the car looks right with the blacked out grille.

As for the dark coloured alloys. They are just wrong, wrong, wrong!

What's the point in having alloys as nice as that and having them disguised in a dark colour. :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice...










Erm....

James


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Erm....


Nicer.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Erm....
> ...


Traitor :wink:

Graham


----------

